

Ask HN: What if bandwidth weren't an issue? - jeffool

Inspired by a recent news post[1] and thinking of the upcoming Google Fiber[2] experiment in Kansas City, I'm curious what the HN crowd can imagine of the Internet if bandwidth were less of an issue?<p>Sure, we can all imagine streaming HD quality video and video chat, but what "new" services do greater bandwidth offer that we can't do today?<p>[1] http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2884910<p>[2] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Fiber
======
wmf
Diskless (NFS) boot from the cloud.

Real-time backup (CDP) to the cloud.

Massive bandwidth may encourage P2P versions of things that are client-server
today.

------
Limes102
I imagine it would be possible to run games on remote servers, so people don't
have to spend a lot of money on an amazing computer.

~~~
jeffool
OnLive is doing that now, and says the biggest problem is bad monitors.

Not that I necessarily disagree with you; I'm sure it would help the process.
Just saying.

